# walborn resovoir hunting



## PayMeAndGo (Oct 17, 2011)

does anyone know where i can find a hunting zone map for there..?already checked the website couldnt find one and how bout the marina does anyone know the hours its open?anybody do any hunting there?


----------



## fatkid (Oct 14, 2006)

Hey pay me google stark parks .com its a stark park . its all bow hunting only for deer i think. I have hunted it of osborn and allen drive. There is a lane on the north east corner that goes back in. nice place but on a sunny day it get over ran seems like a lot of guys that live around there must hunt it. good luck and keep us posted .


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

for ducks there are blinds on the lake most of them are pay as you go ..i know there open hunting under the bridge but i dont know were it starts and ends ...call stark parks they can tell you better


----------



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Fields west of the lake are public as well. Have G-hog hunted there before.


----------

